# First crack at a sunset



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

So do you think before or after messing about with it a bit.

*Berfore*









*After*


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Very hard to choose! Although the second looks more professional.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Second shot:thumb:


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Between the two, the 2nd is better; more light/colour etc. The cropping could have been tighter though, too much lost space below.

Gary


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Tighter crop










And one looking out from our back door


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Take a crop from the l/h top diagonal of the barbed wire to the base of the image, changing it to a portrait image.

My eye is drawn to the barbed wire so should really be used as a lead in.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Gary-360 said:


> Take a crop from the l/h top diagonal of the barbed wire to the base of the image, changing it to a portrait image.
> 
> My eye is drawn to the barbed wire so should really be used as a lead in.


Thanks for explaining that, after holding a bit of paper up to the screen it makes sense ha ha, cheers 

Baz


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Portrait crop, nice idea thanks for the tips they are always welcomed as I'm still learning.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Now that's better.

Gary


----------



## smalltrees (May 7, 2009)

well done...


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

I would try the same crop with the fist image. The sky looks out for me on the edit.


Maxtor.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks good :thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Maxtor said:


> I would try the same crop with the fist image. The sky looks out for me on the edit.
> 
> Maxtor.


I second that, would look better in my opinion


----------



## T2JOU (Apr 7, 2009)

very impressive :thumbs:


----------

